# Itching for my Merckx back



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Of all the bikes I have had the one I really regret letting go was my late 80s early 90s Merckx. I can't verify the story but the shop owner was very well connected in the entire industry and it was sold to me as the bike that was on display at the Anaheim Interbike show. Owner said he secured the rights to it during the show even though it was not his size.

It was a Corsa in a beautiful pearl white to pink/fuchsia fade. Sort of like the Telekom team bikes, but no black and no classic mercks triple/curves of paint. I've never seen another one like it.

Well, I have used up about all of my bike buying capitol with my very understanding wife. I have one bullet left in my buying arsenal. So if you could only have one Merckx classic steel bike what would it be?

If I had a checklist to check off it would include the following:
Classic retro paint - Hitachi tops the list but 7-eleven is way cool from a historic point of view
Chrome options on lugs/stays/fork
Pro tag for no other reason except I think it is super cool

A couple of years back I was very close to pulling the trigger on a Dag Otto Lauritzen Motorola with pretty convincing paperwork, but the sizing was just insane. More art then rider for me, it would have been.

What am I leaving off the list and what would you suggest? I recently passed on a 10th anniversary that was very nice...just not quite over the moon for it. I only get one shot at this so it has to last me a lifetime.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

For me, it would be a Merckx MXL with the Flanders yellow paint scheme in a 58cm sq size! I just let one go on eBay too...it sold for a paltry $650 or so I think it was...


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

MXLs are very cool...but they don't just SCREAM classic to me. If there were room for more Mercixs or is it Mercixi, I'd be all over a light as can be built, race ready Leader. This needs to be a century, charity, organized ride and always sparkling clean bike. I got a few that can be flogged, greasy and dirty.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

No, not classic but awesome steel made the old way and they rival newer frame technologies but still have that beautiful lugged steel construction! Another one just came up on eBay, too small for me though.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*There's a lot of choice out there....*

I had a Corsa SL in Motorola, a Team SC in Domo Frites and a frame made from Columbus Genius that were made for Colorado Spoke in Denver. Have sold them all. Still have a Merckx Ex and this, an NOS 1985 753 frame. I thought about selling it but ended up taking it to Peter Weigle during US Thanksgiving and he coldset the rear to 130mm. Will build it up in the next few weeks with Campag Chorus 10.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I remember that bike. It had a freakish long TT or something. Look on ebay. I have seen some cool Merckx colors that are not the standard. 
(QUOTE=rplace13;4614910]Of all the bikes I have had the one I really regret letting go was my late 80s early 90s Merckx. I can't verify the story but the shop owner was very well connected in the entire industry and it was sold to me as the bike that was on display at the Anaheim Interbike show. Owner said he secured the rights to it during the show even though it was not his size.

It was a Corsa in a beautiful pearl white to pink/fuchsia fade. Sort of like the Telekom team bikes, but no black and no classic mercks triple/curves of paint. I've never seen another one like it.

Well, I have used up about all of my bike buying capitol with my very understanding wife. I have one bullet left in my buying arsenal. So if you could only have one Merckx classic steel bike what would it be?

If I had a checklist to check off it would include the following:
Classic retro paint - Hitachi tops the list but 7-eleven is way cool from a historic point of view
Chrome options on lugs/stays/fork
Pro tag for no other reason except I think it is super cool

A couple of years back I was very close to pulling the trigger on a Dag Otto Lauritzen Motorola with pretty convincing paperwork, but the sizing was just insane. More art then rider for me, it would have been.

What am I leaving off the list and what would you suggest? I recently passed on a 10th anniversary that was very nice...just not quite over the moon for it. I only get one shot at this so it has to last me a lifetime.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

boneman, that is a winner. Never seen one like that. Well typing the original message motivated me to make it happen. I struck a deal on a 7-eleven SLX Corsa Extra. It is in the shipping pipeline as I type. 

I'm going to build it with a mix of parts I currently have on hand (record 10s) to get it going and if I like it...I am sure I will...I'll be scouring high and low for just the right bits. I'm thinking a mix of new and old. I want it to be something I was to ride on a regular basis.

Going to try my hand a fitting 10s rings on a c-record crank and see if I can make it work. C-record seatpost and chorus brakes from that era too. That should provide some old, nostalgic looks. Then 10s gears/levers. The current headset must go. I'm on the fence between spending months tracking down a c-record or go with a Chris King...maybe even red king headset above/below that great 7-eleven red paint on the head tube.

I want a really classic looking set of wheels with silver hubs/spokes. For while I wait for the funds to replenish it will have to be a set of Eurus. Not crazy about the G3 look on that bike. But how much fun would it be if it was perfect day one?

Thoughts?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

View attachment 295149
View attachment 295150


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

boneman said:


> I had a Corsa SL in Motorola, a Team SC in Domo Frites and a frame made from Columbus Genius that were made for Colorado Spoke in Denver. Have sold them all. Still have a Merckx Ex and this, an NOS 1985 753 frame. I thought about selling it but ended up taking it to Peter Weigle during US Thanksgiving and he coldset the rear to 130mm. Will build it up in the next few weeks with Campag Chorus 10.


Nice frame and nice choice of mechanic. :>)


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

rplace13 said:


> boneman, that is a winner. Never seen one like that. Well typing the original message motivated me to make it happen. I struck a deal on a 7-eleven SLX Corsa Extra. It is in the shipping pipeline as I type.
> 
> I'm going to build it with a mix of parts I currently have on hand (record 10s) to get it going and if I like it...I am sure I will...I'll be scouring high and low for just the right bits. I'm thinking a mix of new and old. I want it to be something I was to ride on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Wheels is wheels, so long as they're round, you're good. 

Although.... I'm just putting together a set of Chorus 32h 3x with OpenPros for a mid '90s build I'm working on. Hard to find bare hubs, but there have been some pretty good deals for wheel sets.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

This might be a custom.
View attachment 295152
Not sure.
View attachment 295153






View attachment 295155


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Another 

View attachment 295156
...........


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

High Gear said:


> It had a freakish long TT or something


Speaking of freakish long TTs: there was an MXL on EBay last week with a 50cm ST and 57cm TT.

I really wanted to buy it but the top tube...57cm that's crazy.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hear ya on wheels anything to get it rolling, but I really want something more classic looking. Was thinking silver hubs, silver spokes and grey/black rims...but then I got to looking and saw a NOS set of Mavic MA3 in Anodized Red. I think they might just look fantastic with the 7-11 red frame. A while back a guy on the Colnago forum posted a picture of his Mappi C-40 with blue anodized Open Pros...and it looked killer.

What ya think, red rims or not? With the machined sidewalls it really is not too much red.

High Gear, she is a looker. What sealed the deal for me was the chrome fork/stays over the painted you see on so many 7-eleven bikes. Yours looks to be in great shape.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

View attachment 295158


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks! I hear you on the wheels. I built a set, like paredown, with Centaur 2002/2006 hubs, 32h and silver spokes w/silver Open Pros for my Kalavinka steel custom. I also recently built a set of 28h WI H3/H2 silver hubs, silver spokes into Pacenti SL23s. If the Merckx 753 rides nicely, I may build a 32h 2002/2006 Chorus hubset into a pair of NOS Campagnolo Omega XL rims. The other option is silver WI 20/28 into H Plus silver rims. Yeah, I know he doesn't make them in 20 or 28 but I will work my local connection and see what happens. I ran 9s on my CRec crank but never tried it with 10s. Let me know how it works. I just sold my last two CRec cranksets in March.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

davcruz said:


> No, not classic but awesome steel made the old way and they rival newer frame technologies but still have that beautiful lugged steel construction! Another one just came up on eBay, too small for me though.


yes they scream classic. The bike of the Northern Classics, the bike of the power rider. I own one and am quite happy, I also had an early Merckx Professional (second year Merckx was in business) but it felt much more whippy under me.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I own a 61 MXL, Motorola, 51/100 of the last year they were built. If I could find one in Domo Farm Frites livery in my size I'd buy it as well.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I think most bikes would have some give comparing to the MAX tubed MX Leader.......
[QUOTEatpjunkie;4618651]yes they scream classic. The bike of the Northern Classics, the bike of the power rider. I own one and am quite happy, I also had an early Merckx Professional (second year Merckx was in business) but it felt much more whippy under me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

My size😆



atpjunkie said:


> I own a 61 MXL, Motorola, 51/100 of the last year they were built. If I could find one in Domo Farm Frites livery in my size I'd buy it as well.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> yes they scream classic. The bike of the Northern Classics, the bike of the power rider. I own one and am quite happy, I also had an early Merckx Professional (second year Merckx was in business) but it felt much more whippy under me.


Oh I agree with you, to me it is a classic style and I want one sooooo bad! However, to the OP it is missing the smaller tubes, stays and thinner fork so not classic style in that sense.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Just sold my last Merckx, but my wife still has one.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

boneman said:


> I had a Corsa SL in Motorola, a Team SC in Domo Frites and a frame made from Columbus Genius that were made for Colorado Spoke in Denver. Have sold them all. Still have a Merckx Ex and this, an NOS 1985 753 frame. I thought about selling it but ended up taking it to Peter Weigle during US Thanksgiving and he coldset the rear to 130mm. Will build it up in the next few weeks with Campag Chorus 10.


If you woulda sold that, someone would have needed to slap you upside the head.

That's a great color, and it's gonna build into quite the bike.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> Just sold my last Merckx, but my wife still has one.


That bike's worth holding on to till your wife is old and grey. It's a Beauty.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I still own my 1993 MXL in Motorola colors....lots of bikes have come and gone through the years but I'm keeping that one. 

It's a bit unusual also in that the seat stays are attached to the back of the seat tube rather than the sides


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

rplace13 said:


> I hear ya on wheels anything to get it rolling, but I really want something more classic looking. Was thinking silver hubs, silver spokes and grey/black rims...


I would go with WI T11 hubs with HPlus Son TB14 hard ano rims. Classic look with a wider rim.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well my new (to me) baby showed up. I was out of state at a funeral for the weekend so did not get to check it out till late Sunday afternoon. Crappy cell phone pix, but wanted to give it the once over. Seller did a good job packing and seems to have arrived no worse for wear. Very nice chrome on it. Some paint issues, but overall I'd say a very nice survivor. No need for respray as far as I can see. On a bike this age a little "patina" is acceptable.

I think it is rideable as is for a short time then I'll get down to the business of making it like goldilocks...just right.

What ya all think?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Some more pix


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice looking and in great shape. Motorola color scheme -- right? I assume its a SLX frame? I rode my Corsa 01 to work this morning. Love that bike.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Nice 7/11 scheme. Considering the age, it looks excellent. Interesting mix, Dura Ace shift levers, Campag C Rec crank, Campag Monoplanar brake set, looks like a Campag FD, not sure about the RD. It come with wheels?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Was sold as D/A FD....but you are right look sort of campy will have to check. D/A hubs and tubular rims. Tires have zero wear and freewheel is super clean. don't think hardly ridden


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

rplace13 said:


> ...What ya all think?


I think I miss being able to go to a bike shop and looking at frames with "*Columbus SLX*" on the tubes.

Nice find!


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here ya go colnagoG60!

View attachment 295351


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Pic "Attachment" is "invalid link", but good lookin' out *rplace13*, regardless.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

colnagoG60 said:


> Pic "Attachment" is "invalid link", but good lookin' out *rplace13*, regardless.


Linked pix never seem to work...this should. Digging the red/white/green chevrons on the chrome stays.

Hey what do you all think about the head set? I am torn between Chris Kin red 2-nut and something more traditional like CKing sliver or something Campy from that era.

I think I am cutting out of work early to go put it together as is and give it a small ride.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

rplace13 said:


> Well my new (to me) baby showed up. I was out of state at a funeral for the weekend so did not get to check it out till late Sunday afternoon. Crappy cell phone pix, but wanted to give it the once over. Seller did a good job packing and seems to have arrived no worse for wear. Very nice chrome on it. Some paint issues, but overall I'd say a very nice survivor. No need for respray as far as I can see. On a bike this age a little "patina" is acceptable.
> 
> I think it is rideable as is for a short time then I'll get down to the business of making it like goldilocks...just right.
> 
> What ya all think?


The 7/11 colors has always been my favorite Merckx color scheme. I was close to buying a 7/11 frameset from Vecchio's many years ago. 

Congrats RP! Yours look brand new!!! Btw, I noticed another steel framed bike in the background. I didn't know you had anything else besides the C40 and the Pinarello.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

rplace13 said:


> I think I am cutting out of work early to go put it together as is and give it a small ride.


I've done that before!!


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ride-Fly, nice to run into you outside of the Colnago forum...sort of dead there lately. I've been tweaking my c-40 a bit pix in the near future.

As for that green gem in the background it is a Gunnar Hyper-X. Great all around bike. Mostly use it as my super commuter. It sees some off road use too. Loving the disc brakes on it. Check out a better picture here about 10th post down. I really like the paint. My only non-campy bike. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/road-not-cx-disc-rims-321899.html I've got a few others, but the wife is starting to roll the eyes...think I am done for a while.

I did manage to get the merckx together but only a ride down the block. The Modolo pro stem gave me some fits, with it reverse thread thing up top. I think this bike is almost brand new. There is not a speck of rust in any tube. Nothing on the seatpost. The chain/gears are super clean, the tires have zero wear on them. Few nicks from frame mounted pump and top tube from probably being moved around the garage. I am the 2nd owner but it feels like it just left the shop. Not a single bit of rust in any allen head. It is clean enough to eat off of.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

I say keep it old skool as much as possible with the headset. I'm probably going to get another Master (since the Molteni/Zabel colors are still available on special order, and I didn't prep mine, which got a lil' rusty sitting in the basement during my sabbatical :mad2, but I'll be going with black/carbon campy, since I need 165 cranks.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

rplace13 said:


> Ride-Fly, nice to run into you outside of the Colnago forum...sort of dead there lately. I've been tweaking my c-40 a bit pix in the near future.
> 
> As for that green gem in the background it is a Gunnar Hyper-X. Great all around bike. Mostly use it as my super commuter. It sees some off road use too. Loving the disc brakes on it. Check out a better picture here about 10th post down. I really like the paint. My only non-campy bike. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/road-not-cx-disc-rims-321899.html I've got a few others, but the wife is starting to roll the eyes...think I am done for a while.
> 
> I did manage to get the merckx together but only a ride down the block. The Modolo pro stem gave me some fits, with it reverse thread thing up top. I think this bike is almost brand new. There is not a speck of rust in any tube. Nothing on the seatpost. The chain/gears are super clean, the tires have zero wear on them. Few nicks from frame mounted pump and top tube from probably being moved around the garage. I am the 2nd owner but it feels like it just left the shop. Not a single bit of rust in any allen head. It is clean enough to eat off of.


Your Merckx sure does look clean enough to eat off of!! That is such a nice score. 

Your Gunnar looks way cool too. My 7 yr old son, who is not into bikes at all, saw the pic of it and said "that is coooool bike!!! It has glow-in-the-dark green on it!!!" I agreed. 

I am very lucky that my wife has yet to roll her eyes, or said "enough is enough". My goal is to collect a bike very year, whilst not getting rid of any until I develop rigomortis.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

So I took it out for a proper ride. Like butter! It was so incredibly quiet. It was as if the bike was built from the soul of an abandon library. First time in at least 5 years riding on tubulars and down tube shifters. Was surprised how easily the shifting came back. Did not miss a single shift in the wrong direction. But I did try to push the brake lever in a couple of times when riding on the hoods.

Very, very happy with the ride quality. I am sure some of it was wishful exuberance...but more than once I wondered why I have more than one carbon bike.

After the ride, stripped it all down then washed and waxed it. Thinking the Dura Ace parts are going on the chopping block soon. But that huge "snap" from the down tube shifters put a smile on my face. Slightly kicking around the idea of keeping it a 'real' 7-Eleven bike and going all DA 7400. Somebody talk me out of that because I am a hard core campy fan.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That is a beautiful 7-Eleven Merckx. The chrome and flat crown are extra nice. 

I'd put all 7400 on it but if you like Campagnolo, stick with that. It looks too nice to switch out.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

rplace13 said:


> ...Slightly kicking around the idea of keeping it a 'real' 7-Eleven bike and going all DA 7400. Somebody talk me out of that because I am a hard core campy fan.



....keep it Campy (*peer pressure*), and throw a new Athena group on there and call it a day. 












FWIW...if/when I getting a new Master, I'm torn between new Chorus, or keepin it "silver" with Athena. Problem is, I "need" that carbon UT 165mm crank, which would throw off the rest of the group. I lived with SRAM force which came on my carbon bike...nice stuff, but I'm really happy I swapped it out for Chorus. "MUCH" happier.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Super nice Colnago...great combo Colnagos and Mercks. See my c-40 below. We are like cousins with orange/blue paint. Is that Rabobank paint? New master is a tough call. I'd probably lean toward carbon Chorus since it is new and you already have a "silver" trimmed bike.

I'm 99% sure I'll keep it campy. Toying with buying a set of alloy Centaur 10s or Athena 11s alloy levers and swapping them onto Chorus 11 speed levers so I can have alloy levers but avoid the power shift of Athena. I'm also going to give it a go with c-record crank and see how the shifting is. I'd like to have a modern 11s drive train but keep as much older campy as I can for looks. Should be a fun experiment. 11s Athena if for sure the fall back.

C-40 looks a tad different...just recently gave it white housing and hoods along with a white with blue stripe Fizik saddle. Time for a new picture.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks...its "AD13"...not quite the official steel Rabo scheme, but close. I was leaning toward Molteni, but will probably go with the Zabel, and carbon bits throughout...white tape and saddle should look decent. 

If you have a rack of "metal" Campy on bikes already, maybe carbon would be the call for this Merckx?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

As much as I like orange, that Zabel Master is to die for.

Pretty sure the less carbon on the Merckx the better, but I am always going back and forth. Can't decide if I like riding them better or planning the next build. I told myself I was not going to do any build type of work this spring/summer just ride, but I could not pass this merckx up and now I can't just put it aside. A sickness I tell ya!

I still can't get over how nice this merckx rode. Even with a 42/24 easiest gear it was not too bad on the hills. I typically have a 39/25 or 39/27 depending on bike. It must have been the first hide high that made it seem so dream like. I'm sure I'll find myself suffering on it before too long.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

...then strip it down to the frame, and just hang it on the wall for now. 

That's what I've been contemplating lately about the Molteni...can't seem to decide on how to color match all of a sudden. That's why I'm thinking Zabel.


----------

